

Google Reverse Geocoding vs. GeoNames - peterbe
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/google-reverse-geocoding-vs.-geonames

======
peterbe
I hate posting from my own blog but this one is genuinely of interest to a lot
of Hacker News readers.

